# chihuahua crochet/knitting links



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

http://www.crochetnmore.com/dogsweater.htm

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/doggie.html

http://www.bernat.com (u hav to join this one to get the pattern but its free theyve got one corchet one and one knitting one)

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/doggie2.html

http://www.crochetnmore.com/jenniferspatrioticdogjacket.htm (this has got a cool flag design)

http://www.crochetnmore.com/ribbeddogsweater.htm

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art5324.asp this ones got loads of pet knittin links

http://home.inreach.com/marthac/pets.html this one has lots of dog/pet crochet links(quite a few sweaters here, also how to make sum dog toys)


----------

